# Homemade Lighted Nock



## jacksonrh64 (Nov 14, 2007)

How to video's from You Tube:

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqLT-4ezzk

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlUJujJZphc

Lighted Nock using FOB:

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgZ1TuQy7A

Starrflight FOB & homemade light nock after pass through

5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ALBIbVGiNE

Lighted nock for 2413 aluminum arrow

6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncMbKTH2ugY

Comparrison: Red Vs Green 

7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xK5shfiM90 

Comparrison: Tracer Vs Lumenock

8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5Wa33JpeOs 

Jack


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would look into Revoarcher's lighted nock instructions...awesome!


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Cheap Batteries !*

Check out this site for VERY CHEAP batteries and LOW S/H.

$2.49 each and $6.95 S/H ! :darkbeer:


The site location:

http://www.hawglite.com/order.html


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Cheap Batteries !*

Go Down Page To The Picture Showing 10-Pack for $24.99.

http://www.hawglite.com/order.html


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

Anybody get these to work with the X knock? Im shooting 1918 xx75 and it has a unibushing. Not sure how to get a old knock piece that would fit down in the shaft properly?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky Jack™ Battery Refill at Gander Mountain, $2.99 FREE shipping! Just bought 4.


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

10 pack price for LED/batterys is now $21.99! :thumbs_up


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

kellyg said:


> 10 pack price for LED/batterys is now $21.99! :thumbs_up


where???????


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.hawglite.com/order.html
On the bottom


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool, with shipping that would work out to 2.79/Battery...bookmarked that!


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Home made lighted nocks*

I just ordered 20 of the Thill replacement batteries (the ones used to make the lighted nocks - posted many times on various threads of AT) from www.hawglite.com 

After getting a shipping cost to Australia and telling Kelly that I was going to order 20 of them, SHE DROPPED THE PRICE !!!!!!

Now that's what I call incredible customer service.

Landed at my door in Australia for $2.64 each !!!

Kelly...you're amazing. :77::aniangel::thumbs_up


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

I bought 6 from the local walmart for $3.18 each plus tax. I have ruined 1 already and the other isnt in the best of shape. I tried glueing them with fletch tite platinum glue, wont hold. I tried melding a push pin and pushing that into it. Needless to say the light went out when I pushed the needle into it. Its going to be a real pain with these X knocks. I bought one done for $10 and even it wouldnt work. Turns out the battery needs to touch the shaft and when your using aluminum arrows with uni-bushings and an X knock, they wont touch. Oh well, might have to save the others for use with my other arrows with bigger knocks. Glad the rest of you got these working.


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

kenn1320 said:


> I bought 6 from the local walmart for $3.18 each plus tax. I have ruined 1 already and the other isnt in the best of shape. I tried glueing them with fletch tite platinum glue, wont hold. I tried melding a push pin and pushing that into it. Needless to say the light went out when I pushed the needle into it. Its going to be a real pain with these X knocks. I bought one done for $10 and even it wouldnt work. Turns out the battery needs to touch the shaft and when your using aluminum arrows with uni-bushings and an X knock, they wont touch. Oh well, might have to save the others for use with my other arrows with bigger knocks. Glad the rest of you got these working.



http://www.hawglite.com/order.html would save you about $1/light. 

You might also want to check out Kelly's video on youtube of how to set them up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko2KdvfWVnU


----------



## wynnbry2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

kenn1320 said:


> I bought 6 from the local walmart for $3.18 each plus tax. I have ruined 1 already and the other isnt in the best of shape. I tried glueing them with fletch tite platinum glue, wont hold. I tried melding a push pin and pushing that into it. Needless to say the light went out when I pushed the needle into it. Its going to be a real pain with these X knocks. I bought one done for $10 and even it wouldnt work. Turns out the battery needs to touch the shaft and when your using aluminum arrows with uni-bushings and an X knock, they wont touch. Oh well, might have to save the others for use with my other arrows with bigger knocks. Glad the rest of you got these working.


i dont know much about unibushings, but if you could take one out and push a stopper into the arrow, put the bushing back in, and install the nock (battery included), it should work. i use easton nocks in my beaman 400's and plain old super glue seams to work the best. i dont know what an x-nock is can you elaborate more why its not working.


----------



## AUFlyFisher (Oct 19, 2009)

thanx


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Hawglite*

Well, just to follow up on this. Kelly sent the 20 batteries/lights I ordered. But get this...she sent them the day BEFORE I paid for them.

Then, when I received them, I sent her a thank you email and casually mentioned that 5 of them didn't work.

I have just received the 5 replacements...without me even asking for them.

Kelly, do you have a PhD in customer service ??????

Thank you so much.





ToxArch1 said:


> I just ordered 20 of the Thill replacement batteries (the ones used to make the lighted nocks - posted many times on various threads of AT) from www.hawglite.com
> 
> After getting a shipping cost to Australia and telling Kelly that I was going to order 20 of them, SHE DROPPED THE PRICE !!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## biglonglongbow (Nov 17, 2009)

NIce job man, I think you should do this full time.


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Making Lighted Nocks*

I have found, after reviewing all the other methods here, that the easiest way to make lighted nocks (IMO) is a slight adaption of the method that another member here ( ttown ) uses.

The bow string turns the light on when firing the arrow. You use a jewellers screwdriver in a little side hole to turn it off. So you don't have to worry about things like - pulling the nocks out; loose nocks; lining up the fletchings; damaging the light when turning the nock; etc. 

And you don't need to modify the light in any way. And you only use one nock per light.

I have used this method so far to make a dozen lighted nocks without a single failure. It is super quick, and they work every time.

I use this method with Easton Uni Bushings with Easton Super nocks but this will also work on Bohning Signature nocks and others (although the Bohning Blazer Double Lock nock is a little borderline too small in diameter).

First you drill a 1/8" hole all the way up through the nock as a pilot drill (this helps prepare the way for the bigger drill). You can hold the nock in an Easton Super Nock tool to stop it spinning while drilling. Be gentle, don't drill too aggressively.

Then you drill 11/64" all the way up through the nock, only just into the string nocking area (you just need to break through to get a full diameter).

Then you drill 1/16" at right angles, all the way through, in the body of the nock, near the string area so that - on the Easton Super nock - the hole just about touches the top of the "S" symbol.

Then deburr all the holes.

Use epoxy glue on the light around the arrow end (insert dry first so you will know where to put the glue). Insert the light into the nock so that the metal part of the light is only just showing in the side hole and the LED is visible in the string part of the nock. The string needs to be able to push this down).

Once the epoxy is dry (5 minutes), the job is done.

Now I know the above may sound a little complex, but once you have done one you will see how easy it actually is.

I have attached a jewellers screwdriver to my release so I always have it "on hand" (pun intended).:teeth:


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pictures of making lighted nock*

To save posting multiple pictures in multiple threads, I have just posted them on the following.

Have fun.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056170361&postcount=1528


----------



## jdenkman (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey love the idea was thinking about trying it out. I was wondering what kind of arrow you were using and if you thought easton axis arrows would work. I seen you got your lights from hawglite didn't know if they had different sizes or not


----------



## indiana chunkie (Sep 28, 2010)

i also shoot the 1916's xx75 fallstalkers, mine doesnt have the unibushing it has the glue on 9/32 nock could i cut the swaged end off and use a push in 9/32 nock? so i could make these?


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

These nocks do work great but keep an eye open. I noticed that after about 50 shots they will rotate so that your fletching will hit your rest and throw your arrow off a bit.


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Trknick (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks for this


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

dug this one out of the grave!!


----------



## DirtyDirty130 (Sep 22, 2017)

This is really cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coleman72 (Oct 25, 2019)

Very cool looking forward to try to make!


----------



## stikman (Oct 4, 2019)

Agreed, and I found it somehow. Question I have is it waterproof?


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very old thread that I previously posted on. I got back into archery a few months ago. When thru my old stuff and found some unused dead batteries and a few completed light nocks.

1 still lights up. Lol.


----------



## Hoytarchery1990 (Sep 9, 2019)

I need to try this



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ras12 (Jan 19, 2020)

Just added this to my to do list!

Ras


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

It’s an oldie and some older buried in AT. This is what nocturnal is built off of and why there patent on most of the nock is worthless. But there plunger and nock groove is what gave nockturnal their edge and patent. 

With these DIY nocks the downfall was durability because drilling the nock to get the led through the throat made then week and some glues eat the plastic. So be careful building so you don’t have a nock failure and dry fire.

For the price now days you can buy cheaper but I know some DIY projects are fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks!


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you for the post. I always wanted to do this.


----------

